# Weapons of Mass Exploitation



## Solstice (Nov 28, 2011)

Weapons of Mass Exploitation​
What this tool basically does is neuter iTunes so that it doesn't automatically send crash reports to Apple anymore (in fact, iTunes seems to do this secretly whether the iTunes interface is running or not, because iTunesHelper.exe is almost always running, to my knowledge). This, of course, won't be helpful unless you also disable automatically sending crash reports wirelessly on the iDevice on iOS 5/5.0.1 (Settings.app>General>About>Diagnostics and Usage).

Now, why should you do this?

Well, it helps the Dev Team develop a jailbreak, of course. Apple can recieve tens of thousands of crash reports per day, and because of this, it is easy for them to patch any exploits that can be used for a jailbreak.

Now, I know most of you probably don't jailbreak, but you should do this anyways. Because of this, you can help weaken Apple's overall control on the operating system and devices, in a good way. Apple has secretly been sending things from your device whenever you connected your device to any computer with iTunes, and this will prevent anything from happening behind your back.

You're helping a lot of other people here by doing this, helping others become happy.

Now, more about this tool. 

All crash reports are sent and then deleted from your device after being uploaded to the Dev Team for analysis. The tool also patches iTunes so it can't upload them to Apple. It either then doesn't upload them at all, or sends them to the Dev Team. At least you know what's happening, right?

It's as simple as that. The only thing you need to do is manually upload the reports (by rerunning the same tool, it should do it automatically upon launch of the tool). The best part is people who own an iPad 2 or iPhone 4S can participate too- it doesn't require a jailbreak, nor does it upload anything- it simply emulates iTunes and snags the reports.

The only thing about this tool is that sometimes you'll get an error when trying to upload reports- don't worry, just try to send them again, and it will eventually work.

I urge everyone with an iDevice to please run this tool, it's for the better, I guess you can say?

So, what are you waiting for?

EDIT: Looking over this, I noticed I suck at persuasive writing. :P


----------



## Datura (Nov 28, 2011)

If you want to "weaken Apple's overall control on the operating system and devices," you could always _stop using Apple products_.


----------



## spaekle (Nov 28, 2011)

lol I haven't owned an apple device in like six years and they still try to sneak iTunes and Safari and whatever the hell "Bonjour" is onto my computer along with Quicktime updates. 

Those sneaky fuckers.


----------



## Solstice (Nov 28, 2011)

Dātura;560828 said:
			
		

> If you want to "weaken Apple's overall control on the operating system and devices," you could always _stop using Apple products_.


As in, those who want to do what they want with them, the primary reason for jailbreaking.


----------



## Coroxn (Nov 28, 2011)

I always wondered, what is "Bonjour"?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 28, 2011)

'Hello' in French.

loljk


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 28, 2011)

technosexual said:


> lol I haven't owned an apple device in like six years and they still try to sneak iTunes and Safari and whatever the hell "Bonjour" is onto my computer along with Quicktime updates.
> 
> Those sneaky fuckers.


So I'm not the only one this happens to

When I first saw it I was

what are those updates?

no apple, I don't want itunes. Not safari either. so why are you sending me these
I never even tried downloading them dammit
this is creepy apple


----------



## Light (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't care if apple is receiving information from my iTouch. Apple has every right to fight against your piracy. From my perspective the only integrative reason to break a device is if you want to mess around writing _your own_ programs on it without paying stupid developer fees.


----------



## Solstice (Nov 29, 2011)

エル.;561015 said:
			
		

> I don't care if apple is receiving information from my iTouch. Apple has every right to fight against your piracy. From my perspective the only integrative reason to break a device is if you want to mess around writing _your own_ programs on it without paying stupid developer fees.


Thing is, jailbreaking and piracy are two very different things,. Jailbreaking is legal in the US, piracy is stealing, that, although possible by jailbreaking, is not possible by default afterwards, and the user must enter the repository in which the tools are contained manually. 

Jailbreaking has many uses, including theming, utilities, tweaks, etc. Those are only a few of many.


----------



## Light (Nov 29, 2011)

Jailbreaking is legal? I guess that's a good thing to know. Also, I was under the impression that the main reason people want to jailbreak their devices, generally speaking, is to download illegal content?


----------



## Solstice (Nov 29, 2011)

エル.;561125 said:
			
		

> Jailbreaking is legal? I guess that's a good thing to know. Also, I was under the impression that the main reason people want to jailbreak their devices, generally speaking, is to download illegal content?


Once again, it is completely optional, and not officially supported. Cydia, the graphical interface for installing packages, even warns you that such repositories are illegal, but it can't stop you because Jay Freeman, the creator of Cydia, isn't the police.


----------

